# Male or Female which gender would you rather be ?



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2015)

Following on from another discussion about the rights of freedom for women...


If you'd had the choice, and given the western world as it is today..are you happy you were born into your gender .

Would you have preferred to have lived your life as the opposite gender..and if so why?

What advantages or disadvantages  is there in your opinion is have been born into the gender you are? 

(guys keep it clean )


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I once told a male friend of mine that I would like to be a woman for a day just to see what it would be like.  He replied that that would be too long.  After laughing for awhile I agreed...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 3, 2015)

I seem to recall a survey a long while back... but I can't find it..(ok  I haven't looked)  But I remember that many more women would have preferred to be men than visa versa..   Wonder what that implies,...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 3, 2015)

As a male I can pretty much go anywhere and do whatever I want, women tell me that they would never go out to eat alone or go to a movie by themselves, for example...


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 3, 2015)

I travel alone; go out on my own; at night; eat on my own; drive hundreds of miles on my own; at night......
just know where you are going; phone in on arrival...take normal precautions; otherwise I would never go anywhere.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 3, 2015)

I would rather be who I am....not change to a man..i don't need to; I have never benn excluded from doing anything because of my sex.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> As a male I can pretty much go anywhere and do whatever I want, women tell me that they would never go out to eat alone or go to a movie by themselves, for example...



Unfortunately this is true for the vast majority of women . Personally,  I do go pretty much where I like but I am also aware that it's deemed to be ''not correct' for me to do so by men and also by women. 

Men can go to the pub, play golf, go fishing, do loads of things on their own, yet when women do it, she's generally looked on as some kind of oddity...


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 3, 2015)

I know I am odd!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2015)

Me too VJ...me tooooo


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes, this forum has some oddballs but that is what makes it interesting...&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## AprilT (Feb 3, 2015)

I like being me just fine faults and all, no desire to be anything but a woman.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm glad I was born female.  Never had any desire to be a male.  Well, except when outdoors and there are no bathrooms other than trees and bushes.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 3, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm glad I was born female.  Never had any desire to be a male.  Well, except when outdoors and there are no bathrooms other than trees and bushes.



LOL!  I would have to agree with that last bit, also when it comes to those long lines when at the ladies bathrooms.  nthego:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2015)

I yam what I yam, and glad to be a man. All it takes is watching a baby be born........easy answer.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 3, 2015)

If I had been born a boy I would never have become a teacher. 
I would have become a field geologist and travelled a lot for my work. 
I'd have married around 30 and had an adoring wife and two lovely daughters.

No ironing. 
Sounds like bliss.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 3, 2015)

An adoring wife is not guaranteed, quite the opposite in many cases...


----------



## Josiah (Feb 3, 2015)

An interesting topic HD. There are many aspects about the life of contemporary women which I'm very much attracted to. I envy the friendships between woman. I like their emotional openness. Men don't talk as openly about their feelings. I admire the maternal instinct, where would the world be without it? Although woman are capable of a full range of emotions, they don't usually end up resorting to violence to settle a dispute. I could skip the endless chore woman must face keeping up their appearance. But on the whole I have greatly admired liberated woman and see a bright future for them running the world and in a real sense becoming the dominant gender. Still there is one aspect of masculinity. my libido, which has been a constant source of satisfaction in my life. Woman will argue that they have a libido too, but despite endless discussion of woman's sex life, I remain steadfastly convinced that men get more enjoyment out of sex than woman and not by a little, but by a lot. So given my choice I'd be male through age 60 and then become a woman for the rest of my life.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2015)

Excellent post Josiah..


----------



## oakapple (Feb 3, 2015)

As we are, I don't think we can make the case for a change of gender because we already see it from a gender viewpoint.However, there are more advantages to being a man than a woman when looked at logically.It's really difficult for a woman to have  'everything' so working and bringing up children has to be a juggling act.Women live longer of course, but it's quality not quantity that matters.I think on the whole, that men have a better time of it.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 3, 2015)

Mr Oakapple agrees with me on this!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 3, 2015)

60?  ****** can keep you going, even maybe to the day you drop...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree with you generally OA...however I wouldn't want to have to go to war!!


----------



## oakapple (Feb 3, 2015)

Hmmn, I didn't think about that Holly! However nobody our age has had to go to war [conscripted I mean.]That could change of course.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 3, 2015)

There are ways to duck war, and with no conscription you wouldn't have to unless you wanted to...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 3, 2015)

Have to agree with Ralphy1. When I was single, I had no problem going to a bar and/or nightclub by myself and many women feel very uncomfortable going by themselves. However, I did meet some ladies that going by themselves didn't bother them at all. Just like Raphy1 here, could go out and eat alone and go to a movie by myself. So, like exactly what I am.........a male!



Ralphy1 said:


> As a male I can pretty much go anywhere and do whatever I want, women tell me that they would never go out to eat alone or go to a movie by themselves, for example...


----------



## Josiah (Feb 3, 2015)

To sort of complete my thoughts on this subject, having opted for the male gender at least for the first 60 years, the question remains should I prefer to be a straight man or a gay man. Although I am straight, I see many benefits to being gay. The vast majority of creative artists I have come to admire are gay and that's not just a coincidence. Gay men have exceedingly interesting relationships with woman who feel entirely open and comfortable in the presence of gay men. Indeed gay men seem to have many of the attractive emotional attributes that I admire in women. I'll have to think this over some more. I've never entertained this conjecture before.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hmmm, well, Josia, at your age you could have been caught up in the AIDS epidemic...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 3, 2015)

Well, a gay men might attract a lot of women, but a hot looking, highly educated and nice salary man can do the same. During the years I was single, I wasn't "hot" looking, but was good looking and didn't have much of a problem meeting women. My education was only a few college classes, so my salary wasn't up there..........so, being that, the real "hotee's" of the world ignored me. Gotta LOL over that.

But, two kinds of males some women adore are COWBOYS (rodeo types) and ROCK MUSICIANS! 



Josiah09 said:


> To sort of complete my thoughts on this subject, having opted for the male gender at least for the first 60 years, the question remains should I prefer to be a straight man or a gay man. Although I am straight, I see many benefits to being gay. The vast majority of creative artists I have come to admire are gay and that's not just a coincidence. Gay men have exceedingly interesting relationships with woman who feel entirely open and comfortable in the presence of gay men. Indeed gay men seem to have many of the attractive emotional attributes that I admire in women. I'll have to think this over some more. I've never entertained this conjecture before.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree ClassicRockr, I'm quite sure I would have enjoyed your social life during your years as a single man.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> To sort of complete my thoughts on this subject, having opted for the male gender at least for the first 60 years, the question remains should I prefer to be a straight man or a gay man. Although I am straight, I see many benefits to being gay. The vast majority of creative artists I have come to admire are gay and that's not just a coincidence. Gay men have exceedingly interesting relationships with woman who feel entirely open and comfortable in the presence of gay men. Indeed gay men seem to have many of the attractive emotional attributes that I admire in women. I'll have to think this over some more. I've never entertained this conjecture before.



I understand what you are saying, I have known a few gay men, I found them to be very intelligent and fun to be with....they were fun to talk to, I think because of their intelligence.

I agree with your thoughts.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 3, 2015)

Well, one MAJOR change in me was my personality. Way back, I was pretty much shy and quiet. Those two elements don't work in a nightclub atmosphere nor do they work when wanting to meet someone. I decided, "enough was enough" and became more outgoing, aggressive and humorous. All three worked! Learning how to Country dance and Square Dance helped as well.



Josiah09 said:


> I agree ClassicRockr, I'm quite sure I would have enjoyed your social life during your years as a single man.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 3, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> I understand what you are saying, I have known a few gay men, I found them to be very intelligent and fun to be with....they were fun to talk to, I think because of their intelligence.
> 
> I agree with your thoughts.



Well, I wouldn't go that far probably because I've never thought that way about gay men. IMO and only IMO.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 3, 2015)

When I was a teen one of my fantasies was to be a girl long enough to check everything out.  A day would have been long enough.  Now that I'm old I look back at my life and I am glad I was born a man.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Dancing was key to getting the girls in the dating daze...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 3, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm glad I was born female.  Never had any desire to be a male.  Well, except when outdoors and there are no bathrooms other than trees and bushes.



Yes... peeing standing up is a plus..


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 3, 2015)

Some of my best friends have been gay men; great company, very good to go shopping with, and will watch your back for you!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 3, 2015)

unfortunately...  you can take the same attributes and spin them differently depending if you are talking about a man or a woman.


A man is commanding
 A woman is demanding

A man is forceful.
 A woman is pushy.

He’s assertive.
 She’s aggressive.

He strategizes.
 She manipulates.

He shows leadership.
 She’s controlling.

He’s committed.
 She’s obsessed.

He’s persevering.
 She’s relentless.

A man is a perfectionist.
 A woman is a pain in the ass.

http://www.anndaly.com/barbra_streisand_what_is_a_woman/


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 3, 2015)

True, QS; although I have never met a perfectionist man......that was me!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 3, 2015)

AprilT said:


> LOL!  I would have to agree with that last bit, also when it comes to those long lines when at the ladies bathrooms.  nthego:



Ha!  Only once in my life have I seen a queue for a men's bathroom!  Not fair!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 3, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm glad I was born female.  Never had any desire to be a male.  Well, except when outdoors and there are no bathrooms other than trees and bushes.



No problem nowadays!! http://www.target.com/p/gogirl-fema...lEB_cDo0Jxzot8G56patmjBgPeDcfhmKJwaAiE08P8HAQ


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 3, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I yam what I yam, and glad to be a man. All it takes is watching a baby be born........easy answer.



Awwww,this is the main reason I would never want to be a man! Best experiences of my life!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2015)

I'd stick with being a woman, although I would like the ease of watering a tree during hikes in the backwoods, with the zip of a zipper like my husband does.  Other than that, I wouldn't want to be a man, certainly wouldn't want to be drafted to go off to senseless war in some hellhole that is waged by the government for oil/control/money interests only.

I've worked all my life in male dominated jobs, with equal pay, I wouldn't want it any different.  I did all the jobs they did, just as well or better.  Many of them treated me as equal, as I don't fit the negative stereotype that many women have encouraged.

I've been hiking through the woods, fishing, shooting, boating, etc., either alone or with my husband over the years.  In fact, I've likely done more manly things than some men have.  I have absolutely taken long drives alone, eaten in restaurants and gone to the movies...we are talking women here, not children, right?


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 3, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'd stick with being a woman, although I would like the ease of watering a tree during hikes in the backwoods, with the zip of a zipper like my husband does.  Other than that, I wouldn't want to be a man, certainly wouldn't want to be drafted to go off to senseless war in some hellhole that is waged by the government for oil/control/money interests only.
> 
> I've worked all my life in male dominated jobs, with equal pay, I wouldn't want it any different.  I did all the jobs they did, just as well or better.  Many of them treated me as equal, as I don't fit the negative stereotype that many women have encouraged.
> 
> I've been hiking through the woods, fishing, shooting, boating, etc., either alone or with my husband over the years.  In fact, I've likely done more manly things than some men have.  I have absolutely taken long drives alone, eaten in restaurants and gone to the movies...we are talking women here, not children, right?



Unless you were in a Union, or sat down with them and compared paychecks.... it's doubtful if your pay was equal..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2015)

Teamsters.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 3, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Teamsters.




That's good... because generally, White women make 70 cents on the dollar what men make.  Black and Hispanic women even less.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 3, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> No problem nowadays!! http://www.target.com/p/gogirl-fema...lEB_cDo0Jxzot8G56patmjBgPeDcfhmKJwaAiE08P8HAQ



I bought something similar but was afraid to use it!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy to be a woman, given the alternative.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Josiah (Feb 3, 2015)

So the only perk in being male is being able to pee standing up. Gentlemen I think we are being belittled. They totally ignore our superior sense of direction and there was something else but it escapes me right now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree Josiah, in my case, my husband's sense of direction is far superior to mine.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 3, 2015)

Now I remember, we have a very handsome adams apple.


----------



## darroll (Feb 3, 2015)

Men do have a different life.
They get to knock sick critters in the head.
They are sent to foreign lands where they would love to rip your head off.
They are the ones that have to catch the burglars.
Then wait until your father gets home.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 3, 2015)

We don't have to put our hair up in curlers. Don't have to get up extra early to put on makeup before going to work or just out. Although, there are some men who take a long time sprucing up their hair and putting "goo" stuff on it. 
But, then again, I've known both farm and ranch women who didn't mess with makeup and curlers, etc., unless they were going out and when you live 30 miles or more from a Bar or any kind of entertainment, you just don't go out.


----------



## Lon (Feb 3, 2015)

Male for a gazillion reasons


----------



## jujube (Feb 3, 2015)

I remember when I was 18 and had a summer job working at an insurance company.  Several of us 18-21 year olds were sitting at lunch one day and the discussion came up of whether it is better to be male or female.  It was bandied around that males had it easier because they could ask women out (remember, this was the 60's and in the Midwest, which always was five years behind California and New York), and men had cars (refer to previous statement), etc., etc.  The final point that we all agreed on was that it was better to be a woman, because who would want to be a man and *HAVE TO WORK FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIVES*?  After all, we were all going to work only until we got married and had kids and then we were going to stay home in our three-bedroom two-bath bungalows with the white picket fence, the collie dog and the 2.3 perfect and beautiful children and make good homes for our hard-working husbands to come home to in the evening after working all day.  

Yes, we really were that young and stupid.  We really thought WE weren't going to have to work the rest of our lives.  Ah, the dreams of youth. 

Reminds me of the time I was ferrying around my daughter and a friend and I overheard the conversation in the back seat about marriage.  The other girl's mother was on her third (rapidly-disintegrating) marriage and the girl said "I'm never going to get married!".  My daughter said something to the effect that she was definitely going to get married and that she just couldn't imagine not being married.  I was waiting to hear something flowery from my daughter about "not being complete without a husband" or "can't imagine not spending my life with someone"; instead I heard, "Of course I'm going to get married.....you can't get by these days without two paychecks!"   I about drove off the road laughing.  That's my little hard-hearted Hannah.


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 3, 2015)

I like being a guy because I can write my name in the snow when I pee.  First name, middle initial and last name with an exclamation point at the end!  There's a certain satisfaction in that.

Although at my age anything beyond the first couple of letters is sort of illegible gibberish.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 4, 2015)

There was a good movie, The Mona Lisa Smile, that pointed out how female college students were just hoping to get engaged while in college and become a housewife upon graduation with no other thought for their futures.  The movie was set in the late fifties with Julia Roberts playing a professor who was upset with this cultural norm, as I recall...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 4, 2015)

DoItMyself said:


> I like being a guy because I can write my name in the snow when I pee.  First name, middle initial and last name with an exclamation point at the end!  There's a certain satisfaction in that.
> 
> Although at my age anything beyond the first couple of letters is sort of illegible gibberish.



I'm green with envy!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 4, 2015)

That was the good thing about having all boys...  We traveled down South a lot when they were little.   I believe they watered every mile marker between here and Birmingham.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 4, 2015)

What can I say....I like being a girl...:bowknot:


----------



## pchrise (Feb 4, 2015)

The point is mute.  We did not have a say or choice.  Not being born or dying  .  Just a bit of a choice in the middle.


----------



## pchrise (Feb 4, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> What can I say....I like being a girl...:bowknot:



Just live with it.


----------

